# Putting This Here



## Centermass (Sep 26, 2015)

To get as much coverage as possible. 

Does anyone recognize this patch?


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 26, 2015)

Do the bottom letters spell GWOTIS?


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 26, 2015)

Seems to be something from the video game Ghost Recon patch? There's a few types that I could find at various stores.










US MARINES FORCE RECON ARMY RANGERS VELCRO PATCH: GRAW GHOST RECON New Multicam
ghosts | USMILITARYPATCH.COM


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 27, 2015)

SPECIAL FORCES GROUP GHOST RECON ADVANCED WARFARE MILITARY PATCH CERTIFIED GHOST


Second I saw this I thought to myself "self, this is borderline call of duty/airsoft shit" - google confirmed all suspicions.


----------



## Etype (Sep 27, 2015)

Centermass said:


> To get as much coverage as possible...


Was someone posing with this patch???


----------



## Brill (Sep 27, 2015)

Etype said:


> Was someone posing with this patch???



Looks Airsoft-y doesn't it?


----------



## AWP (Sep 27, 2015)

Centermass said:


> To get as much coverage as possible.
> 
> Does anyone recognize this patch?



With the patch sorted, what's the backstory on the photo?


----------



## Centermass (Sep 27, 2015)

Etype said:


> Was someone posing with this patch???



Yup. 

Eddie M. Thomas Ponce - US Army Ranger, Sniper, Special Forces, Retired Staff Sergeant, Combat Veteran, Blog of Shame

76 days AFS showing on his FOIA 2-1

"Sniper Tab" over the SSI-FWTS right shoulder

"CIB and CAB" both worn simultaneously

Claimed service in the 101st, 5th and 7th Group

As of this morning, he has since gone into hiding and yanked down his FB account......go figure.


----------

